# Burma.



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Burma..a place visited by many of us I guess and to this day even though I only went there once during 1971 on the Gowanbank to load for Africa I still remember it as the friendliest country I ever landed in.
I met up with a guy who worked at one of the embassies and he showed me round Rangoon,most of the buildings were boarded up but the markets were spectacular, in the early morning about 2 or 3 the place was thronging and the food I can still taste!
Went up the steps to the Golden Temple and my shoes were still there when I came back down,the last port had been Chittagong so I feared the worst.
All in all a fascinating place,so any Rangoon memories?


----------

